# NEED 2TB NAS in 15k.....



## Amey408 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey, guy’s I am looking to purchase one 2TB NAS for my 5 user’s office. My main purpose is to get daily backup on it (All 5 pc’s D drive). My budget is 15k  I select some brand plz let me know which one is best,



WD my cloud
Seagate business storage
One of my favorite Synology (but it to costly comparing above 2 brand & also wanted to know is they have service center in Mumbai)

Note:-   1. It’s read and write speed should be good I don’t wanted to spend 1-2 hours on backup
            2. If 2bay good NAS came relatively on same price range then plz let me know.


----------

